# cyclogest side affects? *



## mjgreenhalgh (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi! this is my first round of ICSI and first time to the website which looks great and I wish I had seen it earlier- I had my egg transfer (day2) on Friday (14th Sep) and started on the cyclogest pessaries last night. After the gonalev and HCG injection they collected 26 eggs  (I was quite sore and still am a bit) so have warned me of the signs of OHSS and to be aware of them. I have started to feel a bit sick since this morning (what I imagine morning sickness to be like!) is this the cyclogest do you think and has it made anyone else feel nauseous? xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

Well done on getting 26 eggs - that's a great number - did you manage to get any frozen embryos as well ?

All the drugs through the whole treatment cycle eg Gonal F, HCG trigger injection and the Cyclogest can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful side effects, including nausea.

However, saying that, because you had lots of eggs collected and they've warned you about risk of OHSS then perhaps it would be a good idea for you to contact your clinic as nausea can be a sign of OHSS...as can tiredness, shortness of breath, tight chest etc. It wouldn't do any harm to give your clinic a quick call to make them aware and they can give you some professional advise (which we can't/shouldn't do).

Do make sure that you drink plenty of fluids...try to drink at least 3-4 litres of water a day as well as lots of protein in your diet so milk, eggs etc.

Good luck for the 2ww...here's the link to the 2ww board and also the thread for ladies in 2ww after having treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81127.msg1096135#msg1096135

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Fingers crossed for you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## mjgreenhalgh (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks so much Natasha  - really appreciate the advice and I love this site already! I will give the clinic a call justto double check as you say and get as much water and milk down me as possible. I will click through to the links you said now and join that bit. Take care too x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, mjgreenhalgh, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Can't really add much more to the advice Natasha has given you, except to say, my own personal theory is that the HCG shot causes most of the post EC / ET side effects and the cyclogest just exacerbates them. I have always thought that this is why the symptoms (for me, anyway) always seemed to ease off at about 10 days after the trigger shot. My last cycle, I remember very clearly doing my grocery shopping the day after the trigger and day before EC and feelign rather queazy walking round the supermarket and I hadn't started the cylogest until that evening.

As well as sharing your journey on the 2ww boards, you can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Loads of luck with your 2ww. 

C~x

C~x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya 

just want to say welcome and  A MASSIVE      


NIKKI XX


----------



## mjgreenhalgh (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you all for the welcome and advice! hugely appreciated. Feeling much better today and just taking it easy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *mjgreenhalgh* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

